

Nutrient density - ca98am79
http://www.drfuhrman.com/library/article17.aspx

======
nazgulnarsil
I was thinking about writing a fairly short "no bs nutrition for nerds" post.
would anyone be interested? I think there was a recipe thread awhile back and
in the comments a couple key points were hit, but this hitting the front page
indicates that maybe there's some interest again.

~~~
wvl
Here you go: [http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-to-the-
prima...](http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-to-the-primal-
eating-plan/)

~~~
nazgulnarsil
terrible imo. he contradicts himself.

------
gjm11
Any reason to regard this as anything more than yet another crankish diet? The
usual signs are there (extravagant claims, "for the details, read my book",
"patent pending", distinct shortage of actual science).

~~~
ca98am79
The list of nutrient dense foods is interesting. I actually posted this with a
different title "A nice list of nutrient dense foods" It's nice to know what
are the most nutrient dense foods, because they are the healthiest - they have
the highest nutrient/calorie ratio.

~~~
jmillikin
If you want a list of healthy foods, consult a doctor or scientist. Eating
according to this guy's list is a quick way to severe health problems.

~~~
ca98am79
Are you kidding? Eating a lot of vegetables, fruits, whole grains, beans, and
nuts are not going to give you severe health problems. It will most likely
make you a lot more healthy.

------
dopkew
There is also the complexity of how much the food is cooked and whether it is
consumed along with other complementary food that aids in its digestion. I had
once heard of a theory that children left to their own devices in the presence
of healthy food will eat what and how much they want and still remain healthy-
even in the case of a child that prefers to repeatedly eat the same food. It's
as if their instincts tell them what to eat and what not to eat by making them
averse to a food whose nutrition they have had enough of.

------
tungstenfurnace
Nutrient density, like he says, isn't the only factor in determining what
makes food healthy.

For example, food which tastes delicious and raises blood sugar makes us
'high'. Being high is bad for the body (please note, I'm not saying it's
_wrong_ ).

Note also that whether something tastes delicious depends on how we interpret
the experience and therefore healthiness is not wholly attributable to the
foodstuff in question.

To complicate matters still further, _worrying about food_ is surely
unhealthy, isn't it?

------
marze
If I read this chart correctly, it says that by eating more green vegetables
and fruit, a person will consume significantly more nutrients than a person
who does not.

This advice is certainly unnecessary for Americans, who generally eat only
from the first two columns.

However, it could be helpful for the few that eat exclusively from the lower
half of the third column.

